
Ask HN: Do you have a project component library/style-guide - thedevindevops
Most projects have reusable ui components but the project I&#x27;ve most recently started work on has a section devoted to a &#x27;component gallery&#x27; with documentation on how they should be used. Highly useful but the first time I&#x27;ve come across this sort of thing outside of the documentation explicitly for ui frameworks. Has anyone else worked on a project with anything like this? I think it&#x27;s a great way to tie-in documentation for devs.
======
comis
We've got some semi-automated documentation for our React component library.
It's broken down into Assemblies, Components, and Elements with each variation
having it's own SKU which makes going back and forth from design to
documentation pretty simple.

When I first started it helped me a ton with getting up to speed (especially
as a designer turned developer). One of the neat things about it is that it
uses our flow types to pull out required/optional props and their types.

The main negative is that there's no simple way for designers to directly
contribute to it at the moment.

------
konradb
This sounds similar to 'storybook' for react.

